#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  jullie mening over The Fantasy drive in show

## Watt Xtra

hier foto van onze drive-in graag jullie reactie[img] 
[img]http://members.lycos.nl/tfproductions/divers/imagepages/image11.htmhttp://members.lycos.nl/tfproduction....htm&#91;/img]

http://members.lycos.nl/tfproduction...ges/image4.htm

----------


## LuPuS

Even enkele gezet voor jullie:

----------


## LichtNichtje

tof, maar euh, nie wa te donker in de tent (foto1)??
Voor de rest simpel opstellingske

----------


## Dj Nvie

ziet er leuk uit... wat voor scan's? misschien is een leuk dingetje erbij wel een laser ofzow

----------


## Dropsen

Xtra truss, headjes, andere controller ... laat eens weten wat je al hebt en wat je budget is...

----------


## jens

leuk setje en ziet er netjes uit, moet wel zeggen dat de opstelling niet heel erg orgineel is .....verder zou ik wat mooiere kleuren in je parren stoppen ipv altijd maar dat geel groen rood blauw

ligt je truss nou gewoon los tussen die driehoeken?? ik vraag me af of dat wel zo safe is en waarom rijg je alsnog je kabels door je truss en leg je ze er niet op scheelt werk met op en afbreken en de kans is ook kleiner dat ze ergens achter je truss blijven hangen met afbreken. minder kans dus op kabelbreuk

gegroet

----------


## DJ.T

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dj Nvie_
> 
> ziet er leuk uit... wat voor scan's?



Zo te zien een setje 812'en.

----------


## LJ_jacob

hoe heb je die truss gedaan?? die "driehoeken" waar je truss in ligt bedoel ik dan...
heb je nooit last met de truss voor je meubel?? het lijkt me dat deze zo erg makkelijk naar voren kiepert..
wel een mooi amprack! en retegave groene XLR-en :P:P:P
Ziet er wel leuk uit verder!
Groetjes
Jacob

----------


## Truss-aap

Nee duidelijkg een 812's.
Eerder 518 of robes

----------


## Upgrading your system

Wat ik graag even op wil merken is vooral het feit dat ik het zo appart vindt dat in je meubel meer truss zit dan in je rack. Truss neemt veel vervoersruimte in dus ik vindt de verhouding een beetje krom. (maar daar kan iemand anders over denken)

Ik vindt die driehoekige dingen die je daar gebruikt een beetje tricky. is dat een origineel systeem of ben je zelf aan het bakken en braden geweest?? (heb het wel eens vaker gezien, maar meestal ligt de triangle 2 onder 1 boven) 


EN IK MIS HET GEBRUIK VAN SAFETY'S dat is beginnersfout nr 1
alles met safety's aan de rtuss verbinden en deze op zijn plaats GOED aan de statieven bevestigen. met halfcouplers bijvoorbeeld, persoonlijk vindt ik dit systeem helemaal nix

verder netjes afgewerkt, geen witte kabels. en daar scoor je wel weer punten mee

----------


## Gast1401081

Een veelgemaakte fout is dat je 2 verschillende tops naast elkaar zet, dit koppelt niet alleen verrot, maar ze staan ook nog eens niet op dezelfde hoogte, qua hoog. Gevolg : vreselijk veel versterkings en uitdovingslijnen. En dus een ( als je van links naar rechts loopt, en dat doet je publiek ook...!) een enorme WahWah in je afstraalgedrag.

je kunt beter die kleine top als Infill, of Nearfield bij je disco-setje houden, en daarmee de dansvloer wat beter bereiken.

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

TIP&gt; Ik zou een mooi 'inspan' doekje bestellen voor in dat 'meubel' trussje.

Het is weer de maand van de tussen ''jes.....

----------


## Sikkie

ik zou ook wat licht op jezelf(de dj) zetten.

Gr,

Tom

----------


## Niek...

Die scans zijn zo te zien Futurelight SC serie. Maar kan net zo goed Robe of Contest zijn (1 pot nat  :Wink: ). 

Jammer dat je wel 12 parren en 4 scans hebt, een truss meubel, maar dan toch nog zo weinig body. Met een beetje achterdoek en een paar floorspots daartegen aan geschenen, ziet het er al veel groter uit (met weinig inspanning). 

Je gebruikt longnose en shortnose parren door elkaar, niet helemaal mooi. Idem voor je zwarte G-haken (en nog niet te spreken over de safeties). 

De VMB TE-03 statieven zijn leuk voor het geld (gebruiken wij ook), maar met drie poten op een houten vloer vind ik tricky...(minder stabiel)...

----------


## Max

Ziet er allemaal netjes uit.

Ik zou een mooi zeil bestellen emt je Drive-in naam erop die je kunt spannen tussen de truss voor je meubel. Verder inderdaad combinatie van shiort/long parren is wat minder.

Ook vindt ik die strobo een flinke bak, 
en zou ik dus vervangen door een kleiner apparaat (met dezelfde output?)

Geld ook voor de rookdoos.

----------


## Upgrading your system

Nou Niek, daar ben ik het dan weer eens niet mee eens.

Ik heb ook deze VMB TE03's met 3 poten en im moet zeggen dat ik het onwijs prettige statieven vindt. heel stabiel ook bij houten vloeren.

geen gel#l met pootjes die je waterpas moet stellen omdat anders de boel staat te wippen.
maar voor grotere opzet pak ik liever een paar zwaardere statieven erbij.

M&lt;aar mijn vraag over je truss blijft staan. hoe zit het met die bevestiging op die VMB's??

----------


## DjFx

Hou het maar ff kort: ziet er netjes uit.

----------


## Upgrading your system

hahahaha, mooi gesproken, ga je het ook beargumenteren?

Of ben je zo dol op kort?? [:P]

----------


## Ultimation drive-in show

Eej jorrit... Ziet er leuk uit jullie drive-in show, maar wel een beetje kaal, misschien zou je naast de draai en lichttafels flightcases neer kunnen zetten zodat je iets meer 'body' krijgt... K heb jullie helaas maar éénmaal live gezien, op de afdansavond 2004 (van Kaak), maar toen vond ik jullie show tegenvallen, eigenlijk paste het licht niet bij de muziek, en de muziek niet bij het publiek  :Wink: 

Is het bij jullie nog een hobbie, of is dit echt je 'inkomen'?

Groeten Wout (Ultimation uit Harreveld  :Smile:  inmiddels druk bezig met het 'proffesionaliseren' van de drive-in show)

----------


## jans

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> Een veelgemaakte fout is dat je 2 verschillende tops naast elkaar zet, dit koppelt niet alleen verrot, maar ze staan ook nog eens niet op dezelfde hoogte, qua hoog. Gevolg : vreselijk veel versterkings en uitdovingslijnen. En dus een ( als je van links naar rechts loopt, en dat doet je publiek ook...!) een enorme WahWah in je afstraalgedrag.
> 
> je kunt beter die kleine top als Infill, of Nearfield bij je disco-setje houden, en daarmee de dansvloer wat beter bereiken.




Zo te zien JMP toppen. En de manier waarop je het stacked koppelt inderdaad voor geen meter. Persoonlijk, ervanuitgaande dat het inderdaad JMP toppen zijn, zou ik als de zaal niet te breed is de kleine toppen weglaten en de buitenste naar binnen draaien omdat deze toppen nog al verschillend klinken en ze niet ver dragen.

Voor de rest ziet het er niet gek uit als ik zo naar jullie leeftijd kijk en van de op en aanmerkingen hier op het forum kun je een hoop leren.

----------


## VERVALLEN

De scans lijken mij toch ook de martin 812's hoor.
Of toch iets dat er enorm goed op trekt (namaak martin dan  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Upgrading your system

Niet om het een of ander hoor, maar gaat TF Productions ook nog antwoorden op de vragen geven?? anders heeft deze topic weinig inhoud

----------


## jens

idd zou wel leuk zijn...

volgens mij hebben de scans ronde spiegels en geen rechthoekige zoals die van de 812's dus volgens mij zijn t geen 812's 
maar ze lijken er wel op ....ik twijfel een beetje  :Smile:

----------


## Watt Xtra

hallo, sorry da ik niet direct reageer. ben veel weg he!!  over de safety s hebben jullie helemaal gelijk. deze zijn ook besteld. Truss hebben we twee mogelijkheden, deze Y en de orginele doughtys. dan id 2maal beneden 1maal boven. De Y gebruiken we niet zo heel vaak maar je hangt zo wel alles stabiel.  De scans zijn id Futurelight sc380 roto en msd 250/2. zijn erg fijne scans.

----------


## Watt Xtra

oja en het geluid. we hebben inmiddels 4 B&C 18 laagkasten deze klinken erg laag en strak. Voor de toppen zijn we nu opzoek naar iets goeds. moet zowieso alround te gebruiken zijn. de toppen huren we nu nog. dit is niet altijd hetzelfde dus vandaar deze combi. Heb zelf liever een hoorn geladen top in een tent. Deze foto's zijn gemaakt op een kermis maar was voor overdag. Achterin hoefde het niet zohard en het publiek komt toch meer voor het bier.

----------


## Watt Xtra

voor de overige op en aanmerkingen, Gaan we aan werken en heb al een paar leuke idtjes opgedaan. Nu is het alleen zo dat we niet meer zo heel vaak weg zijn met de drive-in maar steeds meer bandjes voorzien van een setje,  evt ook licht. En verder zo nu en dan toneeltjes, bedrijf feestjes.

----------


## Niek...

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Upgrading your system_...geen gel#l met pootjes die je waterpas moet stellen omdat anders de boel staat te wippen.



Geen verstelbare poten blijkt (al bij een paar mm speling met de grond) instabiliteit op te leveren. Dus geen verstelbare poten is geen genot, maar een gemis. Niet te spreken over de werkhoogte van die dingen (2.10 mtr.). Alleen de prijs is dus leuk...[/quote]

----------


## Overdrive

Niek, het statief waar hij naar refereerde heeft 3 poten. Deze kan dus niet gaan wankelen maar hooguit gewoon schreef staan (al zal dat ik de meeste gevallen wel meevallen).

----------


## Niek...

Zucht....ik KEN dat statief! En 3 poten staan altijd minder stevig dan 4. Zet 1 pooot iets wankel, belast het statief maximaal en je hebt gewoon een gevaarlijke situatie. Dus lul a.u.b. niet!

----------


## Upgrading your system

jawel Niek, als je een statief met 3 poten wankel zet met 1 poot heb je een gevaarlijke situatie. 
Maar we zijn hier toch allemaal min of meer profi bezig (ookal zou je dat niet altijd zeggen)
Ik ben best met je eens dat 4 poten altijd veiliger en stabieler is dan met 3 poten. maar als je stelt dat het enige voordeel is dat de prijs goed is.. heb je niet goed opgelet.

Ik ben overigens wel met je eens dat 2.03 mtr een vrij hoge werkhoogte is, dat geeft wel een minpuntje. maargoed.

----------


## Watt Xtra

euhm, hoezo werkhoogte? bij een groter statief heb je dit ook en er staat altijd wel een kistje waar je op kunt staan. hebben verder ook altijd een trap bij ons. En wankel, nee nog nooit last van gehad. en ja wil ook best wel een paar extra T 74 statieven maarja je kunt niet direct alles he?? En wensen blijven er toch wel.

----------


## Overdrive

Sorry je post op pagina 1 ff gemist. Wist niet dat je boos zou worden... 

Ik KEN dat statief ook, ik HEB er ook vaak genoeg mee gewerkt. Vaak alleen voor backdrop in gebruik en veel meer moet je er eigenlijk ook niet mee doen.

----------


## Niek...

Mij krijg je niet zo snel boos  :Big Grin: 

Maar uiteindelijk praten we dus over hetzelfde. Leuk statief, maar voor grotere producties (vooral zoals in dit geval op wankelige ondergrond) niet écht geschikt...

----------


## 2 The Beats

halo 

mooie set maar die truss voor de discobar ni beetje duur voor alleen maar een bord aan te hangen? 

mvg

----------


## DJ.T

Ach, truss kost de wereld niet en het ziet er netjes uit.

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Achnee  :Wink:  kost allemaal lekker niks.
2x 200cm pakweg  250 x2
4x hoekje pakweg  200 x4
maakt 1300 euro, geen geld toch, nee, zeker niet voor DJ.T

Mij maakt het niet uit dat ze het daarvoor gebruiken, is best origineel, maar de reactie van DJ.T komt mij iets te superieur over  :Wink: 

mvg,

----------


## 2 The Beats

halo

je kunt de plaat toch ook met een systeem op de flight case hangen 
moet je die truss ook al niet meer meenemen minder werk en meer plaats in het vervoer 

mvg

----------


## Overdrive

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Stijn Vanstiphout_
> 
> Achnee  kost allemaal lekker niks.
> 2x 200cm pakweg *[u]30</u>*[u]</u> x2
> 4x hoekje pakweg *[u]15</u>*[u]</u> x4
> maakt *[u]150</u>*[u]</u> euro, geen geld toch, nee, zeker niet voor DJ.T
> 
> Mij maakt het niet uit dat ze het daarvoor gebruiken, is best origineel, maar de reactie van DJ.T komt mij iets te superieur over 
> 
> mvg,

----------


## Upgrading your system

Als het aankoopprijzen zijn dan wil ik graag dat adresje van je :Big Grin: , maar ik ben bang dat je het over verhuur hebt.

Nou moet ik zeggen dat ik een logostandaard van 150 euri voor een avond ook nog niet goedkoop vindt. ziet er wel netjes uit, maar dan nog

----------


## 2 The Beats

halo

netjes is het wel maar het gaat goedkoper 

bij de discobar waar ik bij gespeeld heb zette ze gewoon hun plaat voor de tafels neemt weinig plaats in de camion 

mvg

----------


## Overdrive

Nee geen verhuur, worden jullie al nieuwsgierig? Kan me niet voorstellen dat niemand weet waar ik het over heb, waarschijnlijk Tfproductions wel?  :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ.T

Lekker weer Stijn! [:P]
Je hebt ook goedkopere oplossingen, 2e hands kan je heel vaak aardige stukken truss voor weinig vinden.
Alleen om een logo plaat aan te hangen is dit meer dan genoeg.
Lekker goedkoop en het is weer eens wat anders.

----------


## Upgrading your system

komop Joost, voor de dag ermee!!

ik wil nu wel eens weten wat je in gedachten hebt

----------


## Overdrive

Hint 1: Astralite  :Big Grin:

----------


## Upgrading your system

http://www.astralite.org

Ja, dat was 1 Nu hint 2

(Oww, wat heb ik hier een hekel aan)[xx(] :Big Grin: 

Maarja, je gaaft er aan toe als je zo nieuwsgierig bent als ik :Wink:

----------


## Watt Xtra

hoezo grote producties? dit valt toch wel mee? en staat op ons eigen podium dus kan er nix gebeuren.

Over de truss, wij vinden dit wel mooi, is iets anders als alleen maar kistjes met evt een blacklight. Ja truss is vrij prijzig maar dit zijn steek koppelingen en dan valt het mee!! weet niet meer wat het gekost heeft. Hoekstukken zijn wel vrij prijzig. Maar als je een beetje rondkijkt en verhuur jongens vraagt naar oude truss dan hebben zij misschien wel iets, voor weinig??!!

als wij boven de mensen met licht staan hebben we VMB 074 VIERPOOT oja en vanaf nu ook overal safety's omheen.
deze foto's zijn trouwens ook alweer een half jaar oud. Kom binnenkort wel met paar nieuwe!![8D]

----------


## _Jasper

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Upgrading your system_
> <s>
> http://www.astralite.org</s>
> 
> Ja, dat was 1 Nu hint 2



Misschien eens
http://www.litestructures.co.uk
proberen

----------


## Overdrive

Nope, helaas!

Ik zal niet nog flauwer gaan doen, alhoewel  :Big Grin: 

http://www.soundmasters.nl/forum/aanbieding.BMP

Hmm zojuist nog flauwer gedaan....het is al geweest  :Big Grin:

----------


## djjake

De scans zijn denk ik van het type MARTIN PRO 218???

----------


## Upgrading your system

Nouja, okdan mischien niet de goede  :Big Grin: 
Leuke aanbieding trouwens.. daar huur je het normaal bijna voor.

----------


## Watt Xtra

djjake  ik heb al geschreven, het zijn futurelight sc380 met msd 250/2 lamp. *dus het zijn geen 812 scanners*

wat die truss betreft allemaal massaal gaan kopen!! 
                 da is geen geld man

----------


## DJ.T

Leuk massaal kopen, als de aanbieding al geweest is!!!
Waarom had je niet even eerder gewaarschuwt trouwens?
Dit is geen geld, hiervoor had ik zo 100 meter mee genomen (mocht ik het vervoer ervoor kunnen regelen) alles waarvan blijkt dat je het niet nodig hebt ben je zo weer kwijt.

----------


## gateway

Ziet er goed uit!!!

----------


## Watt Xtra

ha roy jij ook hier op het forum?? ja vind je het acceptabel?? nog ideeen om het beter te laten lijken?? groet jorrit[8D]

----------


## foxy music

zaiet er netjes en verzorgd uit,geen op elkaar gestapelde kistjes disco met kabelhaspels van de praxis.

----------


## Upgrading your system

idd Tim 

2e hands truss blijft een goede investering als je het voor weinig kan kopen en het is in goede staat.. als je rondkijkt ook, het wordt overal gevraagd, en nergens (bijna) angeboden en in grote hoeveelheden al bijna helemaal niet.

mocht er dus ergens iemand zijn die een hoeveelheid truss te koop heeft voor een leuk bedrag of het weet: laat het even weten, is hier altijd wel iemand die er brood in ziet

----------

